# IT jobs in Australia for experienced



## gauravs04 (Aug 22, 2010)

I have 9 years of IT experience in the field of Business Intelligence and Datawarehousing, and out of this 6 years has been in the United States.
Can you gimme an idea of IT job prospects for me in Australia, Is it difficult to find a job ? Which cities should I target for a job hunt ?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Yes, it is difficult to find work in Australia and probably much better chances in other countries, a lot of IT work being outsourced offshore to cheaper labour countries.


----------



## iain (Nov 11, 2009)

gauravs04 said:


> Which cities should I target for a job hunt ?


If you have absolutely no preference on where to live, I'd presume Sydney or Melbourne would give the most fruitful results for specialised IT roles. Have a look at the jobs search sites.

Pretty much every Australian skilled migration event I've been to (in the UK) has someone from 'Hays' in attendance. I do have the business card of someone I met from Hays who specialises in IT roles - I'll edit this post if I find it.

_Edit: Found it. But I suppose I shouldn't publish his details on a public message board. message me privately if you want them._


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Given you don't have Australian experience - start may not be easy and you might work below what you worked for in US. As for outsourcing work - a lot of it goes to India, Singapore and Kuala Lumpur. Your chances are the best in Sydney or Melbourne.


----------



## tracker777 (Jun 29, 2010)

Agree, Sydney and Melbourne are the better places for IT Jobs.
Sydney has twice the opportunity and twice the number of IT Job seekers.

First job or contract is difficult to get and can take some 2 to 3 months time. If you are physically outside Australia employers will not consider you.

Best luck


----------



## chopin.martin (Feb 7, 2011)

gauravs04 said:


> I have 9 years of IT experience in the field of Business Intelligence and Datawarehousing, and out of this 6 years has been in the United States.
> Can you gimme an idea of IT job prospects for me in Australia, Is it difficult to find a job ? Which cities should I target for a job hunt ?


Hey Iam also looking for it... I have 4 years of experience as project manager..


----------



## gauravs04 (Aug 22, 2010)

Iain,

I am unable to send you a message.

Thanks


----------



## iain (Nov 11, 2009)

gauravs04 said:


> Iain,
> I am unable to send you a message.


Hi gauravs04, it looks like this board has disabled the private messages. So I have posted it on your public visitor page. Click your username it should take you there. Somehow I doubt Mark objects


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

iain said:


> Hi gauravs04, it looks like this board has disabled the private messages. So I have posted it on your public visitor page. Click your username it should take you there. Somehow I doubt Mark objects


gauravs only has 4 posts up and he himself should be able to PM after five as you too should be able to do.


----------



## iain (Nov 11, 2009)

Wanderer said:


> gauravs only has 4 posts up and he himself should be able to PM after five as you too should be able to do.


Ah, thanks for letting me know. But when I try to PM gauravs04, I get:



> gauravs04 has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages. Therefore you may not send your message to him/her.


I guess both users (sender and receiver) have to be over 5?


----------



## gauravs04 (Aug 22, 2010)

iain said:


> Hi gauravs04, it looks like this board has disabled the private messages. So I have posted it on your public visitor page. Click your username it should take you there. Somehow I doubt Mark objects


Thankyou, I will reach out to Mark and see if they can help.


----------

